# Football on Sirius



## theebdk (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes I am an Eagles fan but let's forget about that for a moment. I am thinking of next season. I used to enjoy the Eagles radio broadcast on 94.1 WYSP out of Philly and would turn down the television sound. I moved down to Wilmington Delaware and reception is not great.

Would love to listen to the broadcast next season. I understand that Sirius carries all of the football games on radio. But do they cover the local radio station feed or is it the boring network television feed? Will probably get the Sirius service when Howard Stern switches but I am curious about the football.

If Sirius does not carry I guess I could get a FM signal boaster, any recommendation on that?

Thank you and we love our Birds win lose or draw.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

theebdk said:


> I understand that Sirius carries all of the football games on radio. But do they cover the local radio station feed or is it the boring network television feed?


I signed up towards the end of the past season. I noticed that there was local broadcast from both home AND away teams on most games. I think there were a few games that was local broadcast from just either the home or away team. In any case, it was always the local broadcast.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Sirius broadcasts every radio feed of every NFL game, so you'll be able to hear the Eagles home broadcast in DE, or anywhere in the country. 

Welcome to DBSTalk, Theebdk :hi:, when you get Sirius, I'm sure you'll enjoy it very much!


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

You'll get the Eagles Radio Feed on Sirius. But just telling you before hand there is about a 20-25 second delay on Sirius. meaning that if you turn your Television sound down to listen to the radio feed you'll see the play on TV well before you hear the radio call on Sirius. Just telling you the facts.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Nov 11, 2004)

I got a question...
Which feed does Sirius carry ? The home or away feed ?
What I meant to ask is...
If the Eagles are playing away, does Sirius broadcast the Eagles radio team or the other team's ??


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Like I said above, Sirius broadcasts every radio feed, home and away.


----------



## wkomorow (Apr 22, 2002)

Actually, Sirius will have 7 feeds of the Superbowl. 125 for Eagles, 123 for Pats, 124 for a national feed, 181 in Spanish, 126 in Japanese, 127 in Chinese (Mandarin), and 148 in German. They have been advertising the Eagles, National, Pats and Spanish feeds very heavily this last week on Cracked Up Comedy.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Msguy said:


> You'll get the Eagles Radio Feed on Sirius. But just telling you before hand there is about a 20-25 second delay on Sirius. meaning that if you turn your Television sound down to listen to the radio feed you'll see the play on TV well before you hear the radio call on Sirius. Just telling you the facts.


Solution: DVR Unit. I used to listen to my college team (Auburn Tigers) over the Internet while the games were on TV, so I would pause my 921 for a few seconds until I got the picture in "sync" with the sound. Occasional adjustments were required due to Internet congestion, but I doubt Sirius would require anything beyond the initial "sync."


----------



## theebdk (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for the information. Love the DVR idea as I already have DirecTv with Tivo. Shame the Eagles lost and I cannot wait until next season.


----------

